# My Fursona. x3



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Go to my FA page..


----------



## Libsmearminyeh (Apr 5, 2010)

hah! I like the sky too... could stare at it for hours


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Libsmearminyeh said:


> hah! I like the sky too... could stare at it for hours


I lay on the ground looking at it for hours. x3


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> Height: 5"11
> Weight: 126 lbs.



:-|

Daaaaaaaamnnnn.

Eat something, boy.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> :-|
> 
> Daaaaaaaamnnnn.
> 
> Eat something, boy.



No kidding.  :/


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> :-|
> 
> Daaaaaaaamnnnn.
> 
> Eat something, boy.


 
I HAVE THE SOLUTION.


----------



## Browder (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I HAVE THE SOLUTION.



OMGWTFBBQ!

Never mind OP. I'm skinny too. Gimme.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I HAVE THE SOLUTION.




....


I want that.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Browder said:


> :-|
> 
> Daaaaaaaamnnnn.
> 
> Eat something, boy.


I have a high metabolism irl and never even gain a pound in 6 months. 

I eat ALOT so I wouldn't mind eating that burger!!


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> Species: Grey Wolf (Canis Lupus)
> 
> Appearance:
> - Other features: Scar over the left side of the upper chest.
> ...



Wolf, Grey Wolf for specifics, Typical
Scar, Also Typical in this fandom
Caring... Hmm.. you'd never survive
Food, then why so skinny? And furries? Seriously, kid, run, don't stay here! RUN!
Everyone dislikes work. :I


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

JerJer said:


> Wolf, Grey Wolf for specifics, Typical
> Scar, Also Typical in this fandom
> Caring... Hmm.. you'd never survive
> Food, then why so skinny? And furries? Seriously, kid, run, don't stay here! RUN!
> Everyone dislikes work. :I


1. I know very typical :/
2. Then what's wrong with having a scar? if its common... meh Ill update somewhat later on..
3. Lol I know I won't survive. x3
4. High metabolism is why I'm still skinny and why my fursona is skinny.
5. I didn't think that much to what dislikes me. xP


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> 1. I know very typical :/
> 2. Then what's wrong with having a scar? if its common... meh Ill update somewhat later on..
> 3. Lol I know I won't survive. x3
> 4. High metabolism is why I'm still skinny and why my fursona is skinny.
> 5. I didn't think that much to what dislikes me. xP



My biggest one, RUN AWAY FROM THIS DAMN FANDOM! QUICK!


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

JerJer said:


> My biggest one, RUN AWAY FROM THIS DAMN FANDOM! QUICK!


:lol:


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> :lol:



I'm serious, you'll find 2 people here, Whiny Bitch I wanna fuck furries, and I'm an asshole and wanna fuck you up furries! :v


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

JerJer said:


> I'm serious, you'll find 2 people here, Whiny Bitch I wanna fuck furries, and I'm an asshole and wanna fuck you up furries! :v


Then I'll lurk like I always have. problem solved.


----------



## coba (Apr 5, 2010)

don't worry about jerjer its just his time of the month but all in all i like your fursona and that burger death by protien


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> Then I'll lurk like I always have. problem solved.



:I



coba said:


> don't worry about jerjer its just his time of the month but all in all i like your fursona and that burger death by protien



Coba: I will fuck you up with my dick! <3


----------



## coba (Apr 5, 2010)

JerJer said:


> I'm serious, you'll find 2 people here, Whiny Bitch I wanna fuck furries, and I'm an asshole and wanna fuck you up furries! :v


 
i think we all know what one you are jerjer


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2010)

coba said:


> i think we all know what one you are jerjer



Normally I'm neutral, but today I'm all Roar at people :3


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

coba said:


> don't worry about jerjer its just his time of the month but all in all i like your fursona and that burger death by protien


Lmao.
Thanks. ^^


----------



## JerJer (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> Lmao.



-bleed pms juices all over you-


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

JerJer said:


> -bleed pms juices all over you-


----------



## Bandit Braith (Apr 5, 2010)

Zeffy-kun said:


> I have a high metabolism irl and never even gain a pound in 6 months.
> 
> I eat ALOT so I wouldn't mind eating that burger!!



1] that is not a burger, it's Satan.


2.] yeah I'm 125 lbs and 5'7.....super super skinny, it's just that I have alot of density from muscle...but I'm a twig.


._. I eat even as i type


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 5, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> 1] that is not a burger, it's Satan.
> 
> 
> 2.] yeah I'm 125 lbs and 5'7.....super super skinny, it's just that I have alot of density from muscle...but I'm a twig.
> ...


XD
1. It is big o__o

2. I'm actually 105 lbs. 5"6. I'm a skinnier twig sadly D:

3. I'm eating popcorn right now so same. x3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 6, 2010)

I could feed you something.





Sorry.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I could feed you something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually feed myself, thanks for the offer. 

Edited hairstyle.


----------



## Zeffy-kun (Apr 6, 2010)

I've edited my entire fursona. I decided that being a wolf because of a "quiz" was not me and that I am not a wolf no longer, I am a Persian Leopard to heart ever since I was little so.. I did some hard 2 hours thinking of my fursona and here you go.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

Pshh, i weigh 105 at 5' 8". Who cares?


----------

